# More Norway Runners



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thought I would share with you guys a few more of our Norway Runner style baits. These are the ones we did so well on this fall just had to make a few more. Etch probably recognizes a couple of these....
























This last one is a new shallow diving minnow bait I have been working on and this one came out pretty good and runs great...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, those are sharp, Rod. The top one and the bottom one are home runs!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful things, as always Rod. pete


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Man, those look GREAT!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Love that minnow bait. The scale pattern, coloring, and the fin are very nice!

Brian


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

rod as always great work . how much time did u put in on the second bait ,man thats wild.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, those look great. I think I asked you this already but how do you put your mark on those? is it a stamp, sticker, airbrushed, ect...?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Peple,

I use water slide decals for my company name.....here is a better look.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Awesome lures. The top runner and the last minnow bait are the bees knees. I couldn't find them on your web site. Are you planning on producing more for sale?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I am in the process of putting a bass and walleye bait section on my website. Will take a while but it should be up in a couple weeks. Thanks for the comments.

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod those look great! Those walleyes and bass will tear those up!

John


----------

